# First Bow Kill



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

This deer is not the biggest rack but it is the first deer with my bow.He came into the creek bed I was hunting at about 7:00pm 10 yards from the stand. I hit him in the shoulder he went to the other side of the creek bed and fell over dead 5 yards away.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats! Now warm up the grill!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sweet, congrats man. I'm still waiting on my first one.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your success!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Might not be a big rack, but he still looks pretty thick. Hope to get my 1st this year. Way to go.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

Rack is not that important on the first one. It is such a relief to get that first one. Got mine first last year. Now cant wait to get one this year!!!!! Nice job


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Way to go on the first Bow Deer....Congrats


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice buck, big bodied.. He would of been a wallhanger for sure next year!


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats on the first bow kill! I got mine last weekend too, its a great feeling.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Good Work. Nice first.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great work! Congrats on an exciting deer. Is he a 5 pt or what? Can't really see the side of his rack.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Glad to see someone proud of a buck of that size

Guys that gun hunt only don't realize what it takes to get a buck with a bow, and esp for your first, HELL YEAH man 

congratz


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

great deer good job


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

You got a nice buck there for the first one. He will be some good eating for sure. Congrats to you.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Well done buddy!! Nice!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job - I bet you are hooked for life now!

Trust me - it doesn't matter how big those antlers are; your first is ALWAYS extra special! You'll remember this for the rest of your life

Enjoy it!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Way to go!! My first was smaller than that! My second a little bigger. This year I'm holding out!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

good job got my first bow kill last night


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on your first bow kill.................nice buck !!!


----------

